# THE SPRING 2020 SHOOTING CONTEST SERIES, SUBMIT VIDEOS HERE



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Scores:

Covert5 15

Gaboxolo 18 (still needs to post video to thread though)

BeanFlip 23

Okay Guys and Gals, this is IT!

Put all your video submissions and commentary about the contest in this thread.

Tournament series round 1 runs April 17, 2020 - May 15, 2020

Rules for Month ONE.

10 meters and stand behind a barrier that is visible to the camera

11 shots

Ammo size, .5" or 12.7mm, steel, lead, glass, material is made from doesn't matter... so long as it's 1/2" or smaller.

3 inch or 76mm center circle, worth 1 point, every hit to it counts, intentional or unintentional doesn't matter... because luck is a factor

Ten .75" or 20mm smaller circles surrounding the bigger circle.

If you self draw your target, try to keep the same format as the printed target

All slingshot type devices are allowed... only things not allowed are magnified optics, and you must be physically holding up your device when you shoot. Sitting or standing, does not matter.

Try to watch the video and try to follow the guidelines laid out in the video.

Unlimited video submissions to youtube, but put only one per day max on this thread... remember, I have to watch all these videos so keep them short enough so that I can have a life too!

Have FUN!






Link to the target PDF: https://pocketpredator.com/1stTarget.pdf


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

fun to do during this lock down


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Here we go.


----------



## FrogShot (Apr 17, 2020)

Morning From the Uk ???????? 
Just joined this forum after seeing Bills YouTube video 
Been a long time since I've been on an old school forum a real breath of fresh air I don't expect the prizes will be available over here but it's a great contest anyway thanks Bill !!!! Will print these out and send some videos next couple of days stay safe out there ????✌


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Love it! Thank you Bill!


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Bill , just a small heads-up.

It should be very important to bare in mind that in case of a draw between two or more contestants, number of hits on the 3-point target should have priority.

In other words, it is not only important the score itself but also how many times you hit the smallest target, because those who do so, took more risk compared to those who only shot at the 3" one , so those people deserve to be on top in case a draw happened.

I think my point makes sense and it is the fairest.

*Example:* *Shooter A* 10 hits on 3" : 10 points

*Shooter B* 1 hit on 3"

3 hits on 3/4" : 10 points

Shooter B deserves to be ahead of shooter A regardless they both have the same score.

Furthermore, it is not required to do tie-breaking rounds after by doing this.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Watching this video reminded me just how big and diverse the U.S. is. Bill in Texas is wearing a tee shirt, has trees that are in full leaf and grass that is a foot tall. On the other hand as I watch this video in Wisconsin this morning it is 32° F, the trees have buds on them and snow is falling. I hope it warms up soon.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

gaboxolo said:


> Bill , just a small heads-up.
> 
> It should be very important to bare in mind that in case of a draw between two or more contestants, number of hits on the 3-point target should have priority.
> 
> ...


Perhaps, all things being equal.

Bill is a pretty bright guy and I am sure he thought of some of the details.

Consider if shooter B's 6 other shots are in a wider pattern from the target center tan a 3 inch circle. Then shooter A is a more consistently accurate shooter. This is only for fun and some of it is a risk reward type of game and a shooter decides how to take a risk dependent upon the stated rules.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Rayshot said:


> gaboxolo said:
> 
> 
> > Bill , just a small heads-up.
> ...


From my point of view, a miss is a miss, by a 1/16" or by a feet. (Accuracy vs precision)

Said this, kudos to Bill for holding this contest, because it is quite challenging.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Is there a size limit on ammo?


----------



## thelzer101 (Apr 4, 2020)

Got my target printed out and I'm ready to give it a go.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Nice! Let's have some fun!

Enviado desde mi G8341 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow! This should be Neat! i will be watching for sure


----------



## LethalSlingshot56 (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm going to try this


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

It's been a while since I've been here!!! Let's see if I can still pull back some elastic ????!! Good luck guys!! Nice context sir!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

gaboxolo said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> > gaboxolo said:
> ...


There's other options as well.... like I could simply give two first prizes if a tie occurs... which will be the case if both tie with 29 - 31 points.

Otherwise, if the there is a tie and it looks close... I actually do prefer some sort of tie-breaker... but if the two contestants don't want to do it, then random draw or coin toss or something like that will be the way



Island made said:


> Is there a size limit on ammo?


Yes, I'll update the 1st post... .5" or 12.7mm, steel, lead, glass doesn't matter... so long as it's 1/2" or smaller.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

FrogShot said:


> Morning From the Uk
> Just joined this forum after seeing Bills YouTube video
> Been a long time since I've been on an old school forum a real breath of fresh air I don't expect the prizes will be available over here but it's a great contest anyway thanks Bill !!!! Will print these out and send some videos next couple of days stay safe out there ✌


No, we WILL send prizes anywhere there is a winner... overseas doesn't matter to us. We send packages to many countries pretty much every day. So it's really not a bother for us.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks for setting this up Bill! This is going to be a lot of fun all around! I also introduced a buddy of mine to slingshots, this channel and this thread. He's going to be joining us in this tournament! Good luck everyone! Happy sling'n and......

SLING-ON!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Covert5 said:


> Thanks for setting this up Bill! This is going to be a lot of fun all around! I also introduced a buddy of mine to slingshots, this channel and this thread. He's going to be joining us in this tournament! Good luck everyone! Happy sling'n and......
> 
> SLING-ON!


This kind of thing really is a very good way to learn... Like I said before, you'll have many experts helping you out.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks to everyone so much for supporting this tournament Not complaining, but I may not be able to participate, due to family issues. My favorite Mother In Law lives 30 miles away, so when she has an oh oh moment, we travel. Since spending a substantial amount of time with her, my plans have been altered. I will definitely try to participate if I get the chance. The only reason I’m telling you this is to let you know why I’m not on the Forum as much as I would like. Over the years this Forum and its members have made life awesome. I hope there are a lot of entries, so I can watch the videos.


----------



## Leo Pauls (Sep 12, 2016)

Awesome. This is cool.

Sent from my SM-A505W using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Leo Pauls said:


> Awesome. This is cool.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505W using Tapatalk


As said in "Die Hard"... "Welcome to the party!"


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Leo Pauls said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome. This is cool.
> ...


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi everyone! Here is my first entry for the contest. I got so distracted at looking for my 11th shot, that I forgot to show the measurement of my distance. I made a follow up video right after to measure my distance. I did this at 11:30 pm at night. I hope this still counts Bill.











I counted 18 points. Thanks for watching guys! Sling-On my friends!


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Does more than one hit on a single target also count on the small 3/4"?

or does that rule only apply on 3"?

I thought only one hit could be counted on the small target.

I know luck is a factor, as the rules say. Anyhow, good shooting.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

gaboxolo said:


> Does more than one hit on a single target also count on the small 3/4"?
> or does that rule only apply on 3"?
> 
> I thought only one hit could be counted on the small target.
> ...


Oh yeah you are right gaboxolo. Good call. I forgot about that. Thank you for correcting me on that. My count should be 15 points if my entry is still counted.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Awesome shooting C5!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Nice shooting Covert those first two were right on the money.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks good to me Covert5...

You're first up!

I'm going to edit the original post with score updates.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome thanks Bill! The target is not only challenging, but that 2:30 time limit takes it to another level. I was sweating and my heart was pounding after that! Lol good times!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Beanflip! Super solid shoot'n as always! Awesome score!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Covert5 said:


> Beanflip! Super solid shoot'n as always! Awesome score!


Thanks man.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice shooting Mike!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Island made said:


> Awesome shooting C5!





BushpotChef said:


> Nice shooting Covert those first two were right on the money.


Thanks guys!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Covert5 said:


> Awesome thanks Bill! The target is not only challenging, but that 2:30 time limit takes it to another level. I was sweating and my heart was pounding after that! Lol good times!


 Time limit?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Measurement to confirm scale.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Beanflip said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome thanks Bill! The target is not only challenging, but that 2:30 time limit takes it to another level. I was sweating and my heart was pounding after that! Lol good times!
> ...


It was my understanding in Bill's instructional video that he wanted us to shoot in 2:30 min. I used a timer from my first shot. If you play his video and fast forward to 4:25 he says it. But I replayed it again and he said "IF" you can get it done in 2:30 min. That would be perfect because he said he has a lot of videos to review.

On Bill's very first post for ideas, he had the time set for 2:00 min, but I guess he made it to 2:30 min.

Timed does put pressure on the shooter though which makes it even more challenging because you really have to lock in on your target fast. I was looking down at the clock and feeling the pressure lol.

Your rate of fire was on point bro. You were done in plenty of time and on top of that your target was moving! Awesomeness!

It's up to Bill if he is going to be strict with the time constraint.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

@Beanflip that was some fine shooting, very nice!

Don't have a printer but took my time & drew up a few targets for tomorrow with Bill's dimensions, can't wait to give it a go !


----------



## VBdeadhead96 (Oct 14, 2019)

Does this mean I should practice and then submit right before the month is over? Or if I post updated ones every few days or once a week will my score be updated? Not sure if I misread or missed that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

VBdeadhead96 said:


> Does this mean I should practice and then submit right before the month is over? Or if I post updated ones every few days or once a week will my score be updated? Not sure if I misread or missed that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, you can make unlimited videos... but please post only your best (for the day) to this thread.

In other words, you can put 28 videos on this thread... and I'll look at every one. But if you put more than one per day on this thread, it makes it difficult for me to view them all.

Also, the time constraint of 2:30 .... that's really more or a suggestion and hopefully a goal to accomplish... there's nothing strict here, I just want people to get out and shoot... video it and that helps to promote our sport.

We've done it before in the past, we can do it again... This type of situation, where you have "social distancing" and all that jazz... perfect for slingshot shooters and their backyards!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Scores:

Covert5 15

Gaboxolo 18 (still needs to post video to thread though)

BeanFlip 20 (might be 23, needs to verify shot at 9oClock position)

I know BeanFlip laid it flat to show the ammo with the hole... but I really couldn't tell, I'm going to let Mike be his own judge on this one... Don't worry, I give everybody the same lee-way in circumstances like this.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Scores:

Covert5 15

Gaboxolo 18 (still needs to post video to thread though)

BeanFlip 20 (might be 23, needs to verify shot at 9oClock position)

I know BeanFlip laid it flat to show the ammo with the hole... but I really couldn't tell, I'm going to let Mike be his own judge on this one... Don't worry, I give everybody the same lee-way in circumstances like this.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

good stuff. i like the "intentional" "unintentional" clause. thanks mr. hays.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Scores:
> Covert5 15
> Gaboxolo 18 (still needs to post video to thread though)
> BeanFlip 20 (might be 23, needs to verify shot at 9oClock position)
> ...


I believe it is a hit. I asked a couple other people to review it for me and they believed it was.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Alrighty then:

Scores:

Covert5 15

Gaboxolo 18 (still needs to post video to thread though)

BeanFlip 23


----------



## Leo Pauls (Sep 12, 2016)

Sorry if I missed. Until when do I have to send it in?

Sent from my SM-A505W using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

You have until May 15 to enter at least one video... more details are below:

Copied from original post:

Put all your video submissions and commentary about the contest in this thread.

Tournament series round 1 runs April 17, 2020 - May 15, 2020

Rules for Month ONE.

10 meters and stand behind a barrier that is visible to the camera

11 shots

Ammo size, .5" or 12.7mm, steel, lead, glass, material is made from doesn't matter... so long as it's 1/2" or smaller.

3 inch or 76mm center circle, worth 1 point, every hit to it counts, intentional or unintentional doesn't matter... because luck is a factor

Ten .75" or 20mm smaller circles surrounding the bigger circle.

If you self draw your target, try to keep the same format as the printed target

All slingshot type devices are allowed... only things not allowed are magnified optics, and you must be physically holding up your device when you shoot. Sitting or standing, does not matter.

Try to watch the video and try to follow the guidelines laid out in the video.

Unlimited video submissions to youtube, but put only one per day max on this thread... remember, I have to watch all these videos so keep them short enough so that I can have a life too!

Have FUN!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

gaboxolo said:


> Does more than one hit on a single target also count on the small 3/4"?
> 
> or does that rule only apply on 3"?
> 
> ...


This just happened to me, I made 2 hits on a 3/4" circle.


----------



## Leo Pauls (Sep 12, 2016)

Bad score, but I have to start somewhere.

Sent from my SM-A505W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo Pauls (Sep 12, 2016)

Leo Pauls said:


> Bad score, but I have to start somewhere.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505W using Tapatalk


Picture of it









Sent from my SM-A505W using Tapatalk


----------



## Chadlee (Mar 30, 2020)

Leo Pauls said:


> Leo Pauls said:
> 
> 
> > Bad score, but I have to start somewhere.
> ...


I loved your daughter's commentary. She did well. Take another crack at it tomorrow and post again


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Leo Pauls said:


> Leo Pauls said:
> 
> 
> > Bad score, but I have to start somewhere.
> ...


Very good start, but you have to be at 33 feet or further, and you need to stand behind a barrier... very good other than that!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Leo Pauls, good job man! That's awesome how you included your daughter to help out and cheer you on!

Sling-On!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Leo Pauls said:


> Bad score, but I have to start somewhere.
> Sent from my SM-A505W using Tapatalk


 Great stuff.


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

This is the best I could do so far! I will be practicing my consistency, and hopefully I'll be able to improve my score before the 15th!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

MISLING, nice shoot'n bro!


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

When a suss the vidoe stuff out am al be trying this out


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Here is entry #2. I counted 17 points.






And picture of my hits.

Thanks for watching!

Sling-On!


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

We this be allowed 
Question would it be possible to use a laser range finder in the video instead of tape measure to show distance if you can get it on video ?


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Hello Mr. Hays

Hi everyone!

Here is my entry #1 for the April contest. I think I got 14 points, I have a doubt on one shot.

I really tried to make a short video, but it ended up lasting 7:29 making the distance and target measurements:
























Thanks Mr. Hays for this! So good to have fun shooting! Those 3/4 targets are hard to get, but this is really helping to improve my accuracy.

Happy Shooting everyone!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm having to deal with some personal family business right now, so I have not been able to check in and provide support and so forth as much... I'll make it up when I've got more time.

Here's the scores so far:

Scores:

Covert5 15

Gaboxolo 18 (still needs to post video to thread though)

BeanFlip 23

BAT 14

For BAT, it looks to me like the one at 10 oclock was on the line... so it counts


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi Bill, we're you able to see my second entry? Whenever you get a chance it was on Page 3. But family first bro. I hope everything is okay.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Bill Hays said:


> I'm having to deal with some personal family business right now, so I have not been able to check in and provide support and so forth as much... I'll make it up when I've got more time.
> 
> Here's the scores so far:
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for your time and effort! But Family is first! Blessings and good vibe!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Covert5 said:


> Here is entry #2. I counted 17 points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shooting! The only thing I would change is the ruler, those numbers need more contrast!  Cheers!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

BAT,

Thanks for checking it out and for the suggestion my friend! I will try to get a better one!


----------



## VBdeadhead96 (Oct 14, 2019)

first time shooting on camera.gotta admit i did better when not filming. Got 11 though. I'll post another today when I'm off work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oatstao (May 14, 2020)

Hello all - many firsts here for me, 1st post to this forum, 1st slingshot contest entry, 1st Bill Hays slingshot.

VIDEO : 




Using a moulded large Scorpion, I attempt ! 3rd attempt on May 13th I got my 'highest' score, 4th attempt my Band broke.
Forgot to order some last month..now I pay the price LOL !!!

Post to my youtube offering - I did measure 10 meters , and stand a bit back from the line as well..sorry I didn't show the measurement on video.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

VBdeadhead96 said:


> first time shooting on camera.gotta admit i did better when not filming. Got 11 though. I'll post another today when I'm off work
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shoot'n!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

oatstao said:


> Hello all - many firsts here for me, 1st post to this forum, 1st slingshot contest entry, 1st Bill Hays slingshot.
> 
> VIDEO :
> 
> ...


Welcome! Sorry about your bands, but nice shoot'n!


----------



## oatstao (May 14, 2020)

Covert5 said:


> oatstao said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all - many firsts here for me, 1st post to this forum, 1st slingshot contest entry, 1st Bill Hays slingshot.
> ...


Thanks for your kind words Covert5 ! Was just getting things flowing and snap !


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Im trying like a madman to get my clip uploaded so I hope anytime tomorrow before midnight counts!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## thelzer101 (Apr 4, 2020)

BushpotChef said:


> Im trying like a madman to get my clip uploaded so I hope anytime tomorrow before midnight counts!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


Same here

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi folks!

Here is the video entry of a friend in Italy, Alfio Polverosi, I´m helping him to publish the video:






Cheers!


----------



## Chadlee (Mar 30, 2020)

Hey Guys, Here's my entry for the PP shooting contest... I count 10 points. I seem to be way better at hitting 3 dimensional targets, I can hang a nerf dart or a small nerf ball and hit it or be very close but I am horrible at paper targets, so if you guys have any suggestions please share. I just started shooting seriously/consistently at the beginning of March. Thank You Bill for doing this, I had fun with it. Sorry about the audio. Thanks for watching guys, feel free to give me any pointers on my shooting.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello guys this is my father's entry ( Gaspar Arcón Sr). I will post mine later.

I counted 7 points


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Entry 1!


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello guys this is my entry

After thinking about different strategies for a top score, I took my risk and instead of wasting my first shot onto the big target, decided to use it as the 11th and last to complete any previous missed target (7th target).

Furthermore I have had to widen the taper and use 9'5mm (3/8"). It has truly helped me in a couple of shots on the edge.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

BAT said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> Here is the video entry of a friend in Italy, Alfio Polverosi, I´m helping him to publish the video:
> 
> ...


Awesome shoot'n. That is a very unique and cool look'n frame your friend has!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Samurai Samoht said:


> Entry 1!


Awesome shoot'n Samurai!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Covert5 said:


> Samurai Samoht said:
> 
> 
> > Entry 1!
> ...


Thanks man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Bill Hays said:


> Leo Pauls said:
> 
> 
> > Leo Pauls said:
> ...


Just seeing your beautiful daughter made me score you an extra 10.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very sorry Guys,

As many of you know, Daranda's father passed away and that left her Mother alone... and she hasn't been by herself for over 50 years... which caused an emotional imbalance... so Daranda has been spending a lot of time with her and will continue until we can get one of my older Daughters to move in with her.

As a result, I've been having to take care of pretty much the whole slingshot business and get dogs ready for the Nationals in Abilene at the same time.... so my free time has been very limited.

Ben and my Dad took the dogs up today... so now I'm just doing the slingshot work along with some general farm work for a couple hours a day. It's still quite a bit to do so I'm going to have to hit the pause button on doing any more contests for probably the next month or more.

Daranda is still doing emails and taking care of some shipping so please, give her your information (if you participated in the contest) so she can mail you which taurus you want... and while we're at it... Mike Meuli's going to have to get ahold of me as well so I can get him what he won...

Thanks Guys, and we'll get this done... but when time permits that it can be done right!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Bill,

Our condolences to you, Daranda, and the family. Family first always.


----------



## Chadlee (Mar 30, 2020)

So sorry for your families loss, Prayers for your family Bill! Thank you for putting this on. It’s very much appreciated!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Sorry to hear this, blessings for you and your family, as always family is first no matter what!, thanks for taking the time to give us this update.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

So sorry to hear about Daranda's Father passing....keeping her and all your family in my thoughts and prayers during this difficult time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Leo Pauls said:


> Bad score, but I have to start somewhere.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505W using Tapatalk


Leo, I just whatched the video, great shots! Just remember that the target and the shooter must be in frame during the shooting, Is just as easy as the cameragirl standing behind you, and putting the shooter and the target in the same frame.

Cheers!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Not official info, (Did not watched full videos, just made a quick view of them, some did not show the distance with a measure tape, some did not had the barrier, some did not frame the shooter and the target, some did not measured the targets, etc.)

just showing all the shooters that participated, and the scores I think they made:

1.- BeanFlip:.....................23

2.- Gaboxolo:...................18

3.- Covert5:......................15 / 17

4.- Alfio Polverosi:............16

5.- BAT:.............................14

6.- Chadlee:.....................13

7.- MIsling:.......................12

8.- Leo Pauls:...................11

9.- Oatstac:........................6

Congratulations Beanflip on your first place, and congratulations to everyone for participating!

Any mistake please let me know!

Cheers and happy shooting!


----------

